# K9 Natural dog food



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi,
I was wondering if K9 Natural dog food is a good brand for Olive. She is allready eating K9 Natural dog food toppers and they do not seem to be causing any problems. Should I give this brand to Olive?
Thank you,
Olive Love


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I've never fed it but from what I see online, it seems like a fine commercial food choice. If she's tolerating it, and you are having trouble feeding her other foods, then it's worth a try.

However, I notice that you've started quite a few threads on food. Poodles can be notoriously picky, often made so by well intentioned but misguided owners. You might want to settle on a single food choice. Perhaps a good start would be to stick to a single thread about food and the problems you've had.


----------

